# New 67 GTO Looking for Tire Sizes



## Paul Brophy (Jun 26, 2017)

I have Year One Rally IIs staggered to replace originals. I just wanted something with a beefier stance but kept true to the original. 
Cast Aluminum Pontiac Rally II Staggered Wheel Kit
(2) 17" x 8" with 4-1/2" Backspacing
(2) 17" x 9" with 5" Backspacing
Red PMD Center Caps & Lug Nuts

What is the max tires sizes for front back without rubbing? I've searched and searched and can't get a good answer. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I'm thinking about pairing with Nitto 555 redlines. 
Also, I'd like to have a bit of a rake. I'm thinking station wagon springs for the back. The entire suspension has been replaced to stock standards.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You could look at a 255/50r17 for the rear, tires would be 10" wide, sidewall is 5" tall and the tire overall height is 27";

on the front you could go with a 225/45r17, tires would be 8.8" wide, sidewall is 4" tall and the overall height is 25";


----------



## Paul Brophy (Jun 26, 2017)

Combo you suggested turned out to be awesome. Thanks very much!


----------



## GTOKurt (Jan 28, 2017)

*Pictures?*



Paul Brophy said:


> Combo you suggested turned out to be awesome. Thanks very much!


Hi Paul, 
Could you please post a few pics of your car's new tire/wheel combo?
Did you use 17x9 in rear and 17x8 in front?
Thanks.


----------



## Paul Brophy (Jun 26, 2017)

Image added by 05gto


----------



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Paul I see your 2 last reply's as blank. Are you posting photos? Is anyone else not seeing them. I was thinking about using tempest wagon springs for the rear of my 67 and would love to see some pics.


----------



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone else out there try the wagon springs with a 1" or 2" lowering on the front? My last 67 GTO I had air shocks. I loved the look of the raised rear end but hated the ride. I figured I could achieve this with a better ride trying this combo.


----------



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Pictures are coming through now. Thanks, that is the stance I was looking for. So, that is stock front height with the wagon springs in back?


----------

